# Soleil Moon Frye Schwanger!



## Akrueger100 (15 Aug. 2013)

Die US Schauspielerin Soleil Moon Frey hat heute am 15-8-2013 auf Twitter gepostet das sie Schwanger ist.


----------



## Sachse (15 Aug. 2013)

na denn Glückwunsch zum Dritten 

nach Blick auf Wiki: hat Zeit dafür


----------



## Punisher (16 Aug. 2013)

kann schon mal passieren


----------



## comatron (17 Aug. 2013)

Ohne Blick auf Wiki : wer ist das ?
Trotzdem gutes Gelingen.


----------



## Akrueger100 (17 Aug. 2013)

comatron schrieb:


> Ohne Blick auf Wiki : wer ist das ?
> Trotzdem gutes Gelingen.


Du kennst Puncky Brewster nicht? oder Roxi aus Sabrina?


----------

